# You're welcome.



## Al Russell

How does one say "You're welcome" in Spanish?


----------



## bitxo

We just say "De nada"....

De nada


----------



## marposa

Se dice "de nada", o también "no hay de qué", aunque éste último se usa menos.


----------



## Rayines

¿Cómo "de nada"? Nosotros decimos ¡Bienvenido! (salvo que me haya perdido algo...)


----------



## funnydeal

In Mexico, we also say "De nada"


----------



## slow

Rayines said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo "de nada"? Nosotros decimos ¡Bienvenido! (salvo que me haya perdido algo...)



As you respond to "thank you" with "you're wellcome" it mean "De nada".

Regards


----------



## Faboo

If you´re giving somebody a warm welcome we say "Bienvenido"
If you´re replying to thanks we say " de nada; no hay de qué"


----------



## atignirgal

Would it also be possible to say 'con placer'?


----------



## slow

It would be "es un placer". It's better.

Regards


----------



## DavidO

Por nada, de nada, no hay por qué, no hay de qué. Algunos dicen "por favor, faltaba más", o simplemente "faltaba más"
DavidO


----------



## kate

Para ser mas amable tambien se puede decir: "con mucho gusto"


----------



## jaun

How does one say "You're welcome" in Spanish?
                           de nada


----------



## pheeps

porque en inglés decis you're welcome  ( que se traduce "tu eres bienvenido" palabra por palabra ) para decir de nada?? alguien lo sabe? hay alguna explicación?


----------



## toronja

supongo que se debe a que es simple cordialidad al igual que en el español:
-Gracias
-De nada...

¿Que significa ese diálogo?, el respondedor dice que no es nada como para ser agradecido, modestamente transmite que no es nada la gentileza o atención que se le ofreció.

-Thank you
-You're welcome!

Supongo que la intención es la misma, uno le agradece y el otro le responde literalmente que 'es bienvenido', o sea otra forma de decir que "no es nada", que el esfuerzo extra ofrecido no es como para que el otro se incomode.

Es una interpretación propia, pero no creo que diste mucho de la realidad...
Saludos,

Dan


----------



## Rayines

> ¿Cómo "de nada"? Nosotros decimos ¡Bienvenido! (salvo que me haya perdido algo...)


*(Me cito a mí misma): Quieren creer que en efecto, cuando escribí este mensaje, me había perdido algo: Yo todavía no sabía que "You're welcome" significaba "de nada". Lo aprendí en un viaje: cuando me lo decían, yo pensaba "Qué amables, me dan la bienvenida en todas partes!". Yo usaba el viejo "Don't mention it".*
*Alguien me puede contar en qué momento se pasó de usar uno al otro?*


----------



## Dandee

Hi Al Russell:

If you want to say somebody "You are welcome here (or to any other place)" you can say: *eres bienvenido/a.*

If you want to say "do not mention it" you can say: *de nada*.



			
				Al Russell said:
			
		

> How does one say "You're welcome" in Spanish?


----------



## ~WRXLR8~

In Mexico, we also say "De nada

hello, my first time here, i was just wondering in Mexico how do you say 'Welcome'???



awaiting answer    thanx


----------



## ~WRXLR8~

what is the naive language of mexico though. some say it is spanish, others say it is estadol


----------



## NAYRB21

pheeps said:


> porque en inglés decis you're welcome ( que se traduce "tu eres bienvenido" palabra por palabra ) para decir de nada?? alguien lo sabe? hay alguna explicación?


 
No tengo ni idea por q cuando traducimos you're welcome a español lo q significa es "Seas bienvenido" pero esta incorrecto si no de nada, pero para mi la unica explicacion es q es otro idioma y cuando vamos a prender hablar o escribir otro idoma tenemos q tratar de pensar en el idioma q vamos hablar no, en nuestro idioma por q si vamos a traducir la mayoria de las palabras al español, palabra por palabra no va a significar lo mismo si no otra cosa, asi q yo pienso si quieres aprender a hablar ingles al igual q lo estoy haciendo yo no te mates tratando de ver por q no significa lo mismo,  si no aprende palabras y ya, hasta ahora me ha funcionado!!


----------



## jacinta

Rayines said:


> *(Me cito a mí misma): Quieren creer que en efecto, cuando escribí este mensaje, me había perdido algo: Yo todavía no sabía que "You're welcome" significaba "de nada". Lo aprendí en un viaje: cuando me lo decían, yo pensaba "Qué amables, me dan la bienvenida en todas partes!". Yo usaba el viejo "Don't mention it".*
> *Alguien me puede contar en qué momento se pasó de usar uno al otro?*



¡Qué chistoso, Ines!  Me encanta tu interpretación.  Todo sería mejor se viviéramos en un mundo así


----------



## bfd

In Costa Rica the very pleasing response to "gracias" is "con gusto" - with pleasure.


----------



## pachanga7

I don't know why we say "you're welcome" in response to "thanks" but we also might say "you are welcome to have whatever you want from the fridge" or "you are welcome to come along" or something like that, as an invitation.   

Can you say the same thing in Spanish or do you have to phrase it differently?   I'm thinking "eres bienvenido a acompañarnos" but it sounds like it might be wrong.


----------



## Marias-espanol

Hola NAYRB21,
¡Bienvenido al forum!  Would you please spell your words out and not use "q". I think it is *"que*", ¿No? This confuses People that don't know.
Muchas gracias.
María

]No tengo ni idea por q cuando traducimos you're welcome a español lo q significa es "Seas bienvenido" pero esta incorrecto si no de nada, pero para mi la unica explicacion es q es otro idioma y cuando vamos a prender hablar o escribir otro idoma tenemos q tratar de pensar en el idioma q vamos hablar no, en nuestro idioma por q si vamos a traducir la mayoria de las palabras al español, palabra por palabra no va a significar lo mismo si no otra cosa, asi q yo pienso si quieres aprender a hablar ingles al igual q lo estoy haciendo yo no te mates tratando de ver por q no significa lo mismo, si no aprende palabras y ya, hasta ahora me ha funcionado!![/quote]


----------



## loladamore

You might find *this link* interesting, and *this one* adds a little more.

Saludos.


----------



## ebisbal

Hola.
La respuesta estándard a las "gracias" cotidianas, es decir, a las que se dan por cosas triviales es "you're welcome", frase que implica que la persona que ha dado las gracias "es bienvenida" a pedir otra cosa de nuevo.
Naturalmente, si las gracias se dan por algo mucho más importante no se utiliza "you're welcome"
Vendría a ser (salvando las distáncias) como en castellano " a mandar", es decir "si quieres algo de nuevo, aquí estoy"


----------



## anapao0000

~WRXLR8~ said:


> In Mexico, we also say "De nada
> 
> hello, my first time here, i was just wondering in Mexico how do you say 'Welcome'???
> 
> 
> 
> awaiting answer thanx


 
We say "Bienvenido" = "Welcome" and when you say "you're welcome" (responding to thank you) it means "de nada"


----------



## parhuzam

ebisbal said:


> .
> Naturalmente, si las gracias se dan por algo mucho más importante no se utiliza "you're welcome"



¿Que quieres decir con esta frase?....  ¿Puedes dar un ejemplo?

(I don't think when you use "you are welcome"... it is not inherent that you are giving the person the idea that they can continue asking for other things.)

Se usa solamente por cortesía.


----------



## Dandee

Hola a todos:
Como me decía un amigo: *"Si tienes una duda dime cuál es y yo te la amplío"*. A veces eso me pasa cuando hago seguimiento de un hilo del foro, porque las respuestas vagas, poco aclaratorias o de corta extensión abundan y al final terminan produciendo confusión. Por lo menos eso me pasa a mí.
Yo aprendí que el equivalente en inglés de "de nada" es "not at all" y ésta es frasecita que siempre he usado. Pero por otra parte puedo asegurar que en las pocas oportunidades que he tenido de balbucear mi paupérrimo inglés con algún nativo angloparlante ¡nunca, pero nunca! alguno de ellos respondió a mis thank you(s) con un "not at all", es más, ni en las películas lo he visto.
Ahora mi pregunta es ¿Cuál es la frase más usada, estándar y útil para la mayoría de los casos en la actualidad para responder a un thank you???

Saludos y gracias.
Daniel.


----------



## Rayines

Dandee said:


> Hola a todos:
> Como me decía un amigo: *"Si tienes una duda dime cuál es y yo te la amplío"*. A veces eso me pasa cuando hago seguimiento de un hilo del foro, porque las respuestas vagas, poco aclaratorias o de corta extensión abundan y al final terminan produciendo confusión. Por lo menos eso me pasa a mí.
> Yo aprendí que el equivalente en inglés de "de nada" es "not at all" y ésta es frasecita que siempre he usado. Pero por otra parte puedo asegurar que en las pocas oportunidades que he tenido de balbucear mi paupérrimo inglés con algún nativo angloparlante ¡nunca, pero nunca! alguno de ellos respondió a mis thank you(s) con un "not at all", es más ni en las películas lo he visto.
> Ahora mi pregunta es ¿Cuál es la frase más usada, estándar y útil para la mayoría de los casos en la actualidad para responder a un thank you???
> 
> Saludos y gracias.
> Daniel.


De lo que yo alcancé a aprender en los 4 últimos años (a raiz de haber viajado) es que siempre la respuesta a "thank you" era "you're welcome", si bien las personas no eran en sí de habla inglesa. Y con respecto al foro, si todas fueran respuestas precisas y exactas, entraríamos demasiado en competencia con la RAE, o el Diccionario OXFORD .


----------



## Dandee

Rayines said:


> De lo que yo alcancé a aprender en los 4 últimos años (a raiz de haber viajado) es que siempre la respuesta a "thank you" era "you're welcome", si bien las personas no eran en sí de habla inglesa. Y con respecto al foro, si todas fueran respuestas precisas y exactas, entraríamos demasiado en competencia con la RAE, o el Diccionario OXFORD .


 
Hola Rayines: No me refiero a entregar definiciones académicas o doctorales, me refiero a que se pueden hacer extensiones que puedan graficar más ampliamente y ser más didácticas. 

Ejemplo: 
            "Yo soy de *"(país, lugar, región)"*  y aquí se dice así *"xxxxxxx",* pero si sé que en otros lugares se dice *"xxxxx",* pero eso no es muy común a pesar de que aparezca en los textos de estudios como de uso correcto. Lo que yo conozco como de uso más corriente son *"xxxxx"* y *"xxxxxxx",* también a veces...."

Lo que es claro y pan de todos los días para uno puede no ser iguál para los que está por allá lejos y en otra realidad. A eso me refería.

Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

Dandee said:


> Hola Rayines: No me refiero a entregar definiciones académicas o doctorales, me refiero a que se pueden hacer extensiones que puedan graficar más ampliamente y ser más didácticas.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> "Yo soy de *"(país, lugar, región)"* y aquí se dice así *"xxxxxxx",* pero si sé que en otros lugares se dice *"xxxxx",* pero eso no es muy común a pesar de que aparezca en los textos de estudios como de uso correcto. Lo que yo conozco como de uso más corriente son *"xxxxx"* y *"xxxxxxx",* también a veces...."
> 
> Lo que es claro y pan de todos los días para uno puede no ser igual para los que está por allá lejos y en otra realidad. A eso me refería.
> 
> Saludos.


En eso te doy toda la razón .


----------



## Steubler

Rayines said:


> ¿Cómo "de nada"? Nosotros decimos ¡Bienvenido! (salvo que me haya perdido algo...)
> 
> *Alguien me puede contar en qué momento se pasó de usar uno al otro?*



Interesante.  En Quebec (pero no en Francia) se dice "bienvenu(e)"!  Me encanta esta expresión porque me parece amable y acogedor.



			
				pheeps said:
			
		

> porque en inglés decis you're welcome ( que se traduce "tu eres bienvenido" palabra por palabra ) para decir de nada?? alguien lo sabe? hay alguna explicación?



Pues, lo entiendo así:  "De nada", "not at all", "don't mention it", o "pas de quoi" deprecia la acción (por la que se dieron las gracias) un tanto, no en un sentido malo sino como si no hubiera sido un gran esfuerzo.  "You´re welcome", "bienvenido" (en Argentina!), o "bienvenu" (en Quebec) comunica el matiz de "me ha dado gusto que le haya podido servir" porque deja al recipiente de la ayuda (o que fuera) que se sienta de una manera "bienvenido", igual si fuera un gran esfuerzo o no.


----------



## Rayines

Jajaja, Steubler, como este es un hilo muuuuy viejo, tú has tomado una cita mía de un momento de ignorancia (digo...de *más* ignorancia que la actual) , ya que no sabía que "you're welcome" se usaba en el mundo anglosajón como "de nada". En Argentina seguimos diciendo el clásico "de nada". "Bienvenido" sólo lo utilizamos para eso, para dar una bienvenida .


----------



## Argónida

Hola a todos. Yo pregunté hace relativente poco cómo se decía "de nada" en inglés, y esto fue lo que me contestaron. Espero que sea útil.


----------



## Steubler

Rayines said:


> Jajaja, Steubler, como este es un hilo muuuuy viejo, tú has tomado una cita mía de un momento de ignorancia (digo...de *más* ignorancia que la actual) , ya que no sabía que "you're welcome" se usaba en el mundo anglosajón como "de nada". En Argentina seguimos diciendo el clásico "de nada". "Bienvenido" sólo lo utilizamos para eso, para dar una bienvenida .



Oops, Perdón!  Gracias por la aclaración!  Si no me hubieras correjido, habría seguido pensando que los Argentinos dicen "bienvenida" por "de nada"!


----------



## Rayines

Argónida said:


> Hola a todos. Yo pregunté hace relativente poco cómo se decía "de nada" en inglés, y esto fue lo que me contestaron. Espero que sea útil.


Gracias por la referencia, Argónida. (¡No es necesario que me digas de nada !). Acá sí lo decimos, a veces con un poco de sorna: "¡De naaaada!" (como si hubéramos hecho un gran favor); también decimos: "No hay de qué".


----------



## Mapy1

Creo que se trata tan solo de ver el contexto. Si acabas de darle las gracias a alguien y responde "you are welcome", significaría "de nada" con bastante probabilidad. Pero si no hemos agradecido nada y por ejemplo llegamos a la casa de alguien que nos dice lo mismo, estárá dándonos la bienvenida. Yo lo veo bastante claro. El porqué se dice igual en ambos casos sería cosa de un largo estudio, tenéis razón.


----------



## Dandee

Argónida said:


> Hola a todos. Yo pregunté hace relativente poco cómo se decía "de nada" en inglés, y esto fue lo que me contestaron. Espero que sea útil.


 
Post #10 rescatado de esto

"I have my own question... almost every Spaniard that I've met here will say "not at all" instead of "you're welcome". But to me, that makes absolutely no sense. Is there some English speaker around here that would use that??"

Entonces ¿De dónde aprendieron los profes que me enseñaron a decir "not at all" y algunas otras frasecitas célebres en mi memoria que a nadie que hable inglés alguna vez le he escuchado? Me extraña mucho, ya que una de mis profesoras es nativa de Washington, otra vivió en Los Angeles y otra asídua y enamorada visitante de Londres.

Dandee.


----------



## Elibennet

Rayines said:


> *(Me cito a mí misma): Quieren creer que en efecto, cuando escribí este mensaje, me había perdido algo: Yo todavía no sabía que "You're welcome" significaba "de nada". Lo aprendí en un viaje: cuando me lo decían, yo pensaba "Qué amables, me dan la bienvenida en todas partes!". Yo usaba el viejo "Don't mention it".*
> *Alguien me puede contar en qué momento se pasó de usar uno al otro?*



¡A mi me pasó lo mismo!!! Me habían enseñado "don´t mention it" o "not at all". Cuando empecé a trabajar como operadora bilingue me di cuenta de que decían "you´re welcome" y me parecía que eran todos re divinos!!


----------



## Steubler

En cuanto a las respuestas de Dandee y Elibennet, nunca he prestado atención a ello, pero hora que lo pienso, me parece que son más bien los "extranjeros" que dicen "not at all".  De ahora en adenlante, voy a eforzarme por escuchar más atentivamente a la gente respecto a esto.

Algo que se oye con mucha frecuencia (por lo menos en los EEUU) cuando has prestado ayuda a alguien:

X: "Thank you (for the help)."
Y: "No problem!" o "Sure! no problem (at all)!" o simplemente "Sure!"

Pero se dirá también "no hay problema" en español en tal caso, no?


----------



## Rayines

Steubler said:


> Pero se dirá también "no hay problema" en español en tal caso, no?


No, esto lo dices sólo cuando te piden un favor, y contestas: "sí no hay problema". A lo sumo decimos para responder a un "gracias": "no es nada".


> me parecía que eran todos re divinos!!


----------



## Dr.feelgood

Hola a todos.

Bueno buscando una palabra di con este foro, suelo andar en foros donde solo hablan en Ingles y a veces no interactuo mucho con las personas ya que mi gramatica es malisima.

Volviendo a la tematica de el thread ¿tambien se podria decir, my placer, al responder un gracias?

Leyendo las primeras dos paginas me llamo la atencion un comentario de alguien que decia que por que si lo traducimos al Español es (tu eres bienvenido) y si siempre me he preguntado el por que y lo mal que suenan las palabras ya traducidas al Español. 

Saludos a todos, aqui me veran seguido preguntandoles espero me puedan ayudar cuando puedan.

Hasta pronto.


----------



## Lilianita36

~WRXLR8~ said:


> In Mexico, we also say "De nada
> 
> hello, my first time here, i was just wondering in Mexico how do you say 'Welcome'???
> 
> 
> 
> awaiting answer thanx


Se dice "bienvenido"


----------



## maelstromxxi

Se puede usar lo siguiente:

- Gracias
- Por Nada / De Nada / No hay de que / No hay por que etc


jaja muy chistoso lo de la bienvenida en todas partes  jaja, es cierto, viviriamos en un mundo mejor


----------



## shrek65

pheeps said:


> porque en inglés decis you're welcome  ( que se traduce "tu eres bienvenido" palabra por palabra ) para decir de nada?? alguien lo sabe? hay alguna explicación?



Tal vez porque "you are welcome" se refiere a que es bienvenido tu agradecimiento.


----------



## pachanga7

Sí, shrek65, de acuerdo, y también decimos "you are welcome to have some cake" "you are welcome to come" "you are welcome to eat with us" etc para indicar aprobación y permiso.


----------

